# Dip?



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

So I'm sitting in my college dorm room extremely bored, so I decided to throw in a dip of Skoal mint! It's usually a ritual for me and my friends to go have a smoke or in my case, a chew at night just to talk and relax. So I was just wondering whats your preference of cigars, cigarettes, chew, etc. This isn't meant to be a bash post so please, if you don't do any of them, don't post! Thanks!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

salem 100's

never liked dip, i remember trying dip when i was a kid and almost puked. cigars...mmmm
i like my black and milds.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

I smoke marlboro reds
i used to dip, but i didnt like the feeling of destroying my mouth. 
not sure if destroying the lungs is any better, just preference.
cant stand cigars, unless they are "emptied"
i like the smell of pipe tobacco, but cant smoke a pipe


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

rocky patell/ashton cigars mostly, though ghirkas are likeable...never did dip, or cigarettes...and i rarely smoke cigars anymore, maybe once a month at most. (actually the last two cigars i've smoked have been cuban cohibas. haha).


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

kove32 said:


> So I'm sitting in my college dorm room extremely bored, so I decided to throw in a dip of Skoal mint! It's usually a ritual for me and my friends to go have a smoke or in my case, a chew at night just to talk and relax. So I was just wondering whats your preference of cigars, cigarettes, chew, etc. This isn't meant to be a bash post so please, if you don't do any of them, don't post! Thanks!


u sound exactly like my friend tyler haha. i personally enjoy cigars, used to dip but no more. Im building a mini hummidor in my jeep as a matter of fact, cuz my stoges always get messed and mixed up


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Tried dip and it was the worst "high" in my life. I felt sick and dizzy and I remember trying to use paper towels to wipe off all the crap stuck to my lip and gums. Miserable. It does smell hella good though, thats why I tried it.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> rocky patell/ashton cigars mostly, though ghirkas are likeable...never did dip, or cigarettes...and i rarely smoke cigars anymore, maybe once a month at most. (actually the last two cigars i've smoked have been cuban cohibas. haha).


What kinda Cubans?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Tried dipping twice, wasn't my cup of tea. I especially won't do it after seeing my friend catch a case of harry tongue. Not like smoking cigarettes is any better, but I smoke newports or kools. For a casual smoke I like the 5 vegas series A. Padron 3000s and CAO brazilias are also a couple of favorites.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

I dip every now and then. Especially when Im fishing or something. I dip shoal mint and wintergreen. I also chew but rarely. Chew tastes DAMN GOOD, but just doesnt give that relaxing buzz I get from dip...

Dipping is an art form and must be mastered! haha


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

i dont mind a skoal green apple pouch when im in school once in a while, otherwise i love my marb menthols! Although id like to quit. ha

As far as cigars go i stopped wasting my money by just throwing away all the tabacco and just started buying the blunt wraps.... i like the good stuff in my cigars.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

hyphen said:


> I especially won't do it after seeing my friend catch a case of harry tongue.










what the hell does that mean...........


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hairy tongue:


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

You would be suprised how many young ppl dip... seems like 3/4


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Over the last 22 years, I've probably just about smoked, snorted, drank and swallowed just about anything you can name. (No sexual references here I assure you!)
Luckily, I quit all the "Drug" stuff way back in the 80s.

As for tobacco, I've chewed and smoked... sat at the bar with a dip of Skoal Longcut Straight in my mouth, a Marlboro red in one hand and a beer in the other...

Since then, I've quit the cigarettes and dip, but still like a cigar every other night or so.

I've had expensive Cubans and everything under the sun... but my favorite?
Swisher Sweets!

I love them!

A good hoppy beer, shot of scotch and a Swisher Sweet in the hottub and I'm in 7th heaven!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

bigredjeep said:


> rocky patell/ashton cigars mostly, though ghirkas are likeable...never did dip, or cigarettes...and i rarely smoke cigars anymore, maybe once a month at most. (actually the last two cigars i've smoked have been cuban cohibas. haha).


What kinda Cubans?
[/quote]

cohiba siglo II's mostly, but i've smoked a bunch of different ones.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

I always see these videos of kids having "a big fat dip"...sometimes they do "upper and lower deck"...it looks nasty to me though.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I always see these videos of kids having "a big fat dip"...sometimes they do "upper and lower deck"...it looks nasty to me though.


one time a kid bet me i couldn't fit an entire can of Copenhagen in my mouth as a chew.... it took full upper and lower "deck" as danny said, and i fit the entire thing in, chewed it for 15 minutes or so, and by the time i spit it out i realized i had swallowed atleast half of the can.... good thing i like Copenhagen
as for rituals... i have a chew after i toke, and keep it in for about 20 minutes or so.... then the cycle starts again


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I go through about a tin of grizzly mint a day. Ive got a nice fat dip in right now actually.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

I dip none to twice a day... usually just go with Longhorn, Wolf, Husky, or Grizz, the cheap stuff cuzz its does the same for me. I prefer Kodiak Its actually just Grizz's big brother. Grizzly is probably just left overs from Kodiak. though but rather not spend 6 bucks when I get the stuff for a buck fifty. Last year when I went and played football in Europe I brought along Longhorn rolls. Dude the Germans, Austrian, and Finnish were crazy over the stuff. They were giving me 10 euros a can. sh*t I was having it sent over and it was like I was some illegal drug dealer but legal. hahhahaha Tony Montana of Dip...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I sometimes treat myself to a 5 Vegas 'A', or a CAO Brazillia as well. Hyphie recommended those to me a while back, and he was right on.. I still have a few of each in my humi.








I also have a few Rocky Patel Vintage 1992, Punch, CAO Criollo, and Gurkha Master Select Robusto #4's in there too


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

Used to smoke for my first 3 years of college, but the g/f had something to say about that, so i quit cold turkey. I still dip every once in awhile tho. When i was doing both frequently i used to smoke Camel turkish silvers and dip skoal. Didn't have a huge preference on what flavor... Usually stuck with mint, wintergreen, berry, (to mix things up, not a huge fan tho) and citrus blend there for awhile. Most of the time i'd take what was given to me for free. Cope, grizzly, all the other "off" brand stuff, etc.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

a can Kodiak winter green a day.


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

I dipped a little over a tin of Cope a day for 8 years, That was hell to QUIT, its been since 6/14/2004


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Steelrain said:


> I dipped a little over a tin of Cope a day for 8 years, That was hell to QUIT, its been since 6/14/2004


congrats!


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

I want a dip right now! ha ha, too much talk about it. Gotta paper due tuesday night, and i wanna just have a dip and write it! Can't tho...


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I usually chew Skoal Citrus or Mint.. Those are usually my two of choice..I don't mind cope but it just doesn't stick together for me like the other stuff does.. I also heard from a guy whose been chewing for years that Grizzly gave him cavities, so I've kind of stayed away from that!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

My intern and I are thinking of starting a "high society" club at work here. We're gonna try to get top hats, nice smoking jackets from the 1800s, canes, tobacco pipes, those 1 piece glasses, and maybe pocket watches. Then during the day we're gonna go outside, smoke some tobacco out of the pipes and just do stupid laughs the entire time. We've also thought of renting a horse and buggy to pull up to work in.

Yea sometimes we get bored at work.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> My intern and I are thinking of starting a "high society" club at work here. We're gonna try to get top hats, nice smoking jackets from the 1800s, canes, tobacco pipes, those 1 piece glasses, and maybe pocket watches. Then during the day we're gonna go outside, smoke some tobacco out of the pipes and just do stupid laughs the entire time. We've also thought of renting a horse and buggy to pull up to work in.
> 
> Yea sometimes we get bored at work.


thats awesome.
i thought of renting a horse and buggy to pull up to my works softball championships if we made it, since it was in central park.
but we didnt.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

I will do the cig once in a while. As for chew i think it turned me off to it when everyone in my dorm would leave their spit cups all over the place. How hard is it to throw that away???? Do those of you that chew leave those spit bottles all over the place?


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

I love skoal mint chew a tin a day. Look forword to every dip. I used to chew other flavours now i only chew mint. I throw in about quarter tin per chew


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Alot of yall are mixing up chew and dip.

At least around here if you say that you chew a can of skoal youll get laughed at. Its called a dip or a chaw.

Chew is the long shredded tobbacco leaf in the pouch such as Levi Garret and RedMan. Chew you actually can chew to ghet all of the tasty juices (tastes like you got a bunch of raisins in your mouth). Chew doesnt give that buzz as much though.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^ never knew that


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Alot of yall are mixing up chew and dip.
> 
> At least around here if you say that you chew a can of skoal youll get laughed at. Its called a dip or a chaw.
> 
> Chew is the long shredded tobbacco leaf in the pouch such as Levi Garret and RedMan. Chew you actually can chew to ghet all of the tasty juices (tastes like you got a bunch of raisins in your mouth). Chew doesnt give that buzz as much though.


chew is soo much better then dip, RedMan in particular. If my GF didnt care so much id chew a pouch a day haha


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Cope long cut


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

what the hell is dip? chewing tobacco?


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

good ol marlboro 100'S


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

StuartDanger said:


> what the hell is dip? chewing tobacco?


its tobacco that you place in lip pouch or can chew to asorb the nicotine into blood stream. I think the only place that sells it in Europe is Sweden and its called SNUS. They roll it there like a joint and then place it in the upper lip or lower lip pouch. It also comes in a pouch form...


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Actually its called snuff and they put it up their nose sometimes! I saw a competition on tv once where they were seeing who could shove the most up their nose!


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> Actually its called snuff and they put it up their nose sometimes! I saw a competition on tv once where they were seeing who could shove the most up their nose!


"Snus" isn't technically "Snuff", it's pretty much just dipping tobacco, it's just what Americans would call Snuff.

Snuff is dry, not moist, and solely sniffed.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Actually its called snuff and they put it up their nose sometimes! I saw a competition on tv once where they were seeing who could shove the most up their nose!


the most effed up thing i have ever seen/heard w. dip is a hockey player who would cut his toe nails way to short and put a tin in the toes of his socks, so the nicotene would get into his blood stream whil he skated


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

G23.40SW said:


> Actually its called snuff and they put it up their nose sometimes! I saw a competition on tv once where they were seeing who could shove the most up their nose!


"Snus" isn't technically "Snuff", it's pretty much just dipping tobacco, it's just what Americans would call Snuff.

Snuff is dry, not moist, and solely sniffed.
[/quote]

Snus is our chewing tobacco/dip

Snuff is sh*t you sniff. When I lived in Germany I sniffed some of this and talk about a burn. It was menthol and gave a weird head buzz. I cant believe the ol timerz sniff cope fine cut.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

all this talk about dip made me go out and buy a tin of skoal, decided to try a fruity blend (apple), not too bad. might be a good way to get my lungs back in shape and maybe ween me off to the point where i can get away chewing gum. cold turkey didnt work too well for me :/


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

hyphen said:


> all this talk about dip made me go out and buy a tin of skoal, decided to try a fruity blend (apple), not too bad. might be a good way to get my lungs back in shape and maybe ween me off to the point where i can get away chewing gum. cold turkey didnt work too well for me :/


apple is grosss nut whatever works for you


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

The best flavors IMO are Mint, Wintergreen, and Spearmint.


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

hyphen said:


> might be a good way to get my lungs back in shape and maybe ween me off to the point where i can get away chewing gum. cold turkey didnt work too well for me :/


NOPE, don't try it, Thats what started my 8 year battle with Cope, actually started with Kodiak then switched to skoal straight, then on to Copenhagen. Sure I stopped smoking but I used dip instead, 
Smokeless is tough to kick, Just do it right and quit smoking without chew or dip, much easier in the long run.

WHO else has that streched out lip where you pack?

You can clearly see which side someone packs on, mine was ALWAYS the left ...

f*ck SMOKELESS!!!! Evil sh*t


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Some sticky green.
on ocassion I will smoke Havana Cigars Cohiba and Montecristo


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> rocky patell/ashton cigars mostly, though ghirkas are likeable...never did dip, or cigarettes...and i rarely smoke cigars anymore, maybe once a month at most. (actually the last two cigars i've smoked have been cuban cohibas. haha).


Rocky Patel... a friend of mine is good friends with him.:nod:


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

gotta love dip....quit smoking a little while back been dipping for about three months...its sooo good havent touched a cigerrette since...way nicer buzz


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

Trigga said:


> gotta love dip....quit smoking a little while back been dipping for about three months...its sooo good havent touched a cigerrette since...way nicer buzz


That sh*t is evil man, quit while you can... trust me...


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

i dip and well if you smoke bud...then you dont need dip,chawbakkeee or alcohal.

its a savior drug


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

Husky Natural Fine Cut...Its as close to Cope Snuff as you can get imo and its <$1.00 a can.

Camel Wide Lights.


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

Citizen said:


> Husky Natural Fine Cut...Its as close to Cope Snuff as you can get imo and its <$1.00 a can.
> 
> Camel Wide Lights.


Went to the gas station just now and got a can of skoal wintergreen. Don't chew a whole lot anymore, but i used to a lot when i'm studying.

/realizing that chew and cigs are bad, so slowly trying to quit-- successful so far. Only get the urge when i'm drinking/drunk. And what do you know? I'm drinking right now.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lmao i went out and bought three tins day before yesterday two straights and a spearmint skoal. cost me nearly 20 bucks u americans have it made


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

like the smell of cohibas don't smoke anything


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

im a baseball player so chew wrapped around big league chew bubble gum is heaven!


----------



## 3rdking (Oct 15, 2007)

A couple of times black & mild the smell is killer.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

captain black ftw!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

skoal mint !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 haha or any mint chew is good i love it


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Well all this talk is making me want one.. but ya I'm up to about a can of day and thinking about quitting for the new year.. maybe a few occasionally but only for special occasions.. we'll see how it goes


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i have whats left of a vanilla tin on me and im thinking about tossing it in...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i tried the cope whiskey blend (long cut), wasn't bad but it falls apart to easily.


----------



## Defuser (Jul 27, 2007)

Kodiac Ice


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

im out of dip!


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

kodiak wintergreen or kodiak ice


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Trigga said:


> i tried the cope whiskey blend (long cut), wasn't bad but it falls apart to easily.


really? long cut shouldnt do that...maybe it was a bad tin?


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

i used to put a little whiskey in my kodiak to moisten it up a bit.just a few drops and tastes good.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Kodiak ice?!?! Possibly a flavor i've never tried!!


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

newport lights bebe


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

nah dumariers are the best par none


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I used to. Now I cant have a dip unless its in the side of my mouth because I have pretty bad reseeding gums in the front. Thats from over crowded teeth more than dip though.

I used to mostly use it to get a nicotine fix during school. I had a teacher talking to me for way to long once and had to swallow the juice without making a face. That was no easy task.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i qiut it about a year ago. it uber nice, i tend to have one when im drunk, mostly to keep me from smoking ( cigarettes < dip )
i used a brand called General. a can of dip here will run you just over 10 dollars ( US )


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> i qiut it about a year ago. it uber nice, i tend to have one when im drunk, mostly to keep me from smoking ( cigarettes < dip )
> i used a brand called General. a can of dip here will run you just over 10 dollars ( US )


Holly crap. I would find an online supplier if it was that much.

I signed up to a bunch of big tobacco mailing lists and a couple years ago they all sent out a thing with a couple free tin no purcase nessisary cupons. They were for 2 different brands, and I got quadruple of each somehow(probably one of each from each site). So we drove all over cashing them in, because most places only let you use one of each. To this day he still has about 4-5 tins left in his freezer. We break one out when drinking once in a while.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

got some skoal cherry in right now









wish canada had skoal mailing lists


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

kodiak wintergreen during class and whenever im stuck in some place and i cant get out to smoke. i smoke about a pack of reds every day and usually less than a can of dip a day


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

that cant be healthy, smoking and dip =mouth and lung cancer at the same time lol


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

iam glade i never started smoking.. or ha diping....anyways heres my question.. do all dips have the same kinda buzz..?


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

Trigga said:


> that cant be healthy, smoking and dip =mouth and lung cancer at the same time lol


everyone dies, i'm just gonna die faster


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Just so you guys know congress is pushing a BAN ON ALL FLAVORED TOBACCO PRODUCTS including cigs, chew, cigars, blunt wraps, and anything that has tobacco in it that is flavored to appeal to teens, and pussies that chew anything with the word "Ice" on the label...j/k but doesnt that stuff taste like anything else that has that on the label? (Bud ice for example is the worst beer ever)

How do you feel about them banning the flavors?


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I am not for them banning the flavors.. sure I love dipping all kinds of tobacco.. but surely getting away from straight every once in a while is def appreciated.. but to answer your question, no different kinds of dip give you different kinds of buzzes.. like cope is a lot more strong then say husky.. but if you chew cope for a while then go to husky, you'll get a different kind of buzz.. but hell, i don't even get buzzes anymore.. i just do it for the pleasure..


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

cueball said:


> Just so you guys know congress is pushing a BAN ON ALL FLAVORED TOBACCO PRODUCTS including cigs, chew, cigars, blunt wraps, and anything that has tobacco in it that is flavored to appeal to teens, and pussies that chew anything with the word "Ice" on the label...j/k but doesnt that stuff taste like anything else that has that on the label? (Bud ice for example is the worst beer ever)
> 
> How do you feel about them banning the flavors?


thank god i live in canada

and i dont even mind natural flavoured dip anyways.


----------

